# Character Clearance Certificate in India



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi all,

Will I get Character Clearance Certi. for India from Passport Office? Or Do I need to contact Police for that?

Any idea on this?

BTW, I just got CO Assigned.

Regards,
Harshal.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Police I think, please do a search on the forum for similar threads. Discussed before as well.

I think you need to do some extra steps if your passport was issue in one state and you moved to a different state. That was discussed too. 

On Immi.gov.au search for form 47p which covers the PCC requirements for all countries.



harshal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Will I get Character Clearance Certi. for India from Passport Office? Or Do I need to contact Police for that?
> 
> ...


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

harshal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Will I get Character Clearance Certi. for India from Passport Office? Or Do I need to contact Police for that?
> 
> ...


U managed to get PCC from Singapore police?


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

drag288 said:


> U managed to get PCC from Singapore police?



Not yet.
But I got address and contact details of Chennai as well as Mumbai and I am going to get in touch with them soon.


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

harshal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Will I get Character Clearance Certi. for India from Passport Office? Or Do I need to contact Police for that?
> 
> ...


Can we know your time lines... which subclass?

:typing:


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

voddy said:


> Can we know your time lines... which subclass?
> 
> :typing:


Voddy,

This is for 176 visa.
I applied on 16th April 2011.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

just go to the passport office of the state where your passport was made, if your police verification was clear they will give you the passport the same day, if not they will do police verification all over again.

we checked with an agent who knew people inside the passport office if our police verification was clear, for one passport it was and for the other it wasnt so we planned accordingly.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> just go to the passport office of the state where your passport was made, if your police verification was clear they will give you the passport the same day, if not they will do police verification all over again.
> 
> we checked with an agent who knew people inside the passport office if our police verification was clear, for one passport it was and for the other it wasnt so we planned accordingly.


Anjali,

But they will give some certificate, isn't it?

Btw, how is your preparation going on for OZ land ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

they take your passport, stamp it adn give it back, the same stamp that they put on the passport is given to you in a blank piece of paper as well. basically passport plus a sheet stating your police verification is clear


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

dont even ask about preps, i am so lost, i have 2 cartons open in front of me, i feell ike jumping in and locking myself in.


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> dont even ask about preps, i am so lost, i have 2 cartons open in front of me, i feell ike jumping in and locking myself in.


Hahahahahahaha there is no like button in this forum. Seriously I'm stressed out in the initial thought process itself. I can imagine ur situarion

Sent from my Nexus S using Expat Forum


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

relax woman, dont panic. i think women have it in them. you are already half way from India. we will be stopping at Singapore for 4 hours and then moving further. ok, jokes apart, dont worry, it isnt as bad as i am showing it to be. prepare things and you wont even get to know when time will pass and you will be sitting in MEL, sipping coffe there WITH ME .. seriously, we will catch up one day and laugh over these stupid things that seem so big to us


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> relax woman, dont panic. i think women have it in them. you are already half way from India. we will be stopping at Singapore for 4 hours and then moving further. ok, jokes apart, dont worry, it isnt as bad as i am showing it to be. prepare things and you wont even get to know when time will pass and you will be sitting in MEL, sipping coffe there WITH ME .. seriously, we will catch up one day and laugh over these stupid things that seem so big to us


Sureness but coffee in Australia huh? Supposed to be, beer mate!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus S using Expat Forum


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

as long as the beer isnt bitter i am in. i hate any kind of beer, the only one i like is budweiser, (not sure if i spelt it right).. but I dont hold the glass in my hand even socially .. i prefer coffee, u can add a lil zing to it if you like it that way


----------



## neo656 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Do you have nay clue about how one can get Police Character Clearance Certificate if he's outside India? I'm in Malaysia and am gonna be applying for PR Visa from here. I've heard (but not quiet sure) that High Commission in KL provides this services besides others to NRIs. Do you have any clue in this regard?

Thanks..
Param


----------



## neo656 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Google Rocks!*



neo656 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Do you have nay clue about how one can get Police Character Clearance Certificate if he's outside India? I'm in Malaysia and am gonna be applying for PR Visa from here. I've heard (but not quiet sure) that High Commission in KL provides this services besides others to NRIs. Do you have any clue in this regard?
> 
> Thanks..
> Param


Hi Guys,
I searched on net after my post here, and Google helped. 
It seems Indian High Commission in Kuala Lumpur does provide these services. Here is the link if any other user needs it. 
www dot indianhighcommission dot com dot my/other_consular.html#police_clearance

Cheers,
Param

P.S. forums rules don't allow me to post links at the moment. :spider:
I'll update the post once eligible to post links,


----------

